# Saw a couple of pics of DANSE MSF and Piggies



## mekaboo (Nov 15, 2006)

link

Glissade is beautiful and mine!!! So are the piggies!!!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Nov 15, 2006)

Are these pigments the same texture as Fairylite?  The blue looks powdery, does it?


----------



## Sophia84 (Nov 15, 2006)

It looks so pretty!! The piggies look a little chalky in these pics!

That bright lipglass looks awesome!!


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 15, 2006)

everything in this collection (except the nail polishes) is MINE.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 15, 2006)

*Aire-de-blu and Pastorale are mine!*

Others compare the colors to azreal blue, nightlight and golder's green; but their finishes are "pearl". So, I don't care if the new piggies look like them if they have a matte finish. They look like they are. Anyone know if the finish is matte?


----------



## lsperry (Nov 15, 2006)

And, btw, thanks for the link mekaboo....


----------



## poddygirl (Nov 15, 2006)

Thoe MSFs are simply gorgeous! Happy day after Christmas shopping!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 15, 2006)

That lipstick is mine...how glam...also, if you click on the holiday collections, there is the jewelescent image.


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 15, 2006)

Glissade = GORGEOUS! =D Im so excited! I love the promo pics


----------



## caroni99 (Nov 15, 2006)

I wonder which lippie that is?


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Nov 15, 2006)

Those piggies aren't doing anyhting for me, but that just means more money to buy MSF and back ups for them.

Also, I thik the lippie in the photo is Danse; looks like it from the description;

Danse Rose Pink with silver pearl


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!!  I'm sooooooo excited for this collection!  Everything sounds gorgeous!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 15, 2006)

And I thought I only wanted the msf's... Danse l/s looks like it would be a lovely addition to my collection!  I'd have to see the shadows in person before I decide, but right now I want all the lipglasses!

Thanks for posting mekaboo!


----------



## allan_willb (Nov 15, 2006)

the msf's look interesting...with all of the different colors.Another msf to add to the collection.


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 15, 2006)

i've said this before, and i'll say it again.. thank God is coming AFTER christmas!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 15, 2006)

man those msf's look soo hot!
im going to the danse party so im definitly buying those


----------



## Postette (Nov 15, 2006)

thank you so much for posting this!!the visual is GORGEOUS...must have a photo of it as I already love ballet and the collection is ballet inspired...i like the greeen piggie..pastorale and the skinfinishes...eee


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 15, 2006)

i want those msf's!!!!


----------



## Ella_ (Nov 15, 2006)

Im getting the MSFs, that lippie and maybe that lipglass.

good thing I didnt get anything from the holiday collections


----------



## Aerynna (Nov 15, 2006)

Squee!  The piggies are nothing new, but the shots of the eyeshadows (off the the side) look really promising!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## MAC Mel (Nov 15, 2006)

the MSF & lippie looks great! I love it. When is it coming out?


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Mel* 

 
_the MSF & lippie looks great! I love it. When is it coming out?_

 
12/26


----------



## starshapedshard (Nov 16, 2006)

I can never remember which MSF is the one that will be like Naked You with the "chunky glitter". Which is it? One IS like that right?


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 16, 2006)

Good lord, it should be ILLEGAL to make something as awesome looking as Lightscapade MSF.  I don't care if it ends up looking like crap on me, because I would buy it just to sit around and stare at it.  This is definitely the first item in a long time that MAC has released that makes me feel giddy when I think about buying it!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 16, 2006)

well this one will cost me a lot, i want the MSF and the piggies....and i still want to know which MSF will be perm, my MA said one will but she was thinking it would be petticoat, i just want to be able to buy MSF's whenever i want, not just with a LE release. The new MSF looks to die for.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Nov 16, 2006)

*hmmm*

Well I'm allover the 2 MSFs and if that green pigment is a matte then that's mine too.

The rest is a bit too pretty for me.


----------



## user79 (Nov 16, 2006)

The darker MSF looks nice, the pastel one - yuck!


----------



## ninabruja (Nov 16, 2006)

finally a collection i'm totally stoked for!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 16, 2006)

MSFs are MINE


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 17, 2006)

eh. enough already with the pastels.

'course i'm sure i can i find something to buy in this collection.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 17, 2006)

I can only imagine Lightscapade looking like a murky mess on the skin :shrug: Pastorale looks too much like several greens I already own, but I might want Aire-de-blu.


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 17, 2006)

Im excited, even if it does look similar to other stuff, I love dancing, so perfect collection for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm getting 2 of each of the MSF's


----------



## princess (Nov 18, 2006)

Definately getting the peachy MSF! Not sure about Lightscapade, very curious on how it will look like on the skin. Maybe just a slight shimmer, glowly thing?


----------



## Sanne (Nov 18, 2006)

that skinfinish looks interesting, but I'm not sure if I like it or not....


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Nov 18, 2006)

i still wonder what the difference will be between Curtsy Rich-pinky coral with gold pearl and Classical-Creamy pinky coral with gold pearl.


----------



## girlstar (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only dancer who finds it imperative to buy this entire collection.. JUST because of the names!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will probably buy all the eyeshadows, both msfs - possibly with backups, both piggies, and the lighter coloured lipglasses. Here's hoping for Christmas money!


----------



## Sophia84 (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dancinbluegirl* 

 
_i still wonder what the difference will be between Curtsy Rich-pinky coral with gold pearl and Classical-Creamy pinky coral with gold pearl._

 

I know me too!!!!! Maybe the only difference will be in the texture, since clearly it will be the same shade!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2006)

I have to see everything in person. Lately, I haven't been impressed with the collections.


----------



## MACreation (Nov 20, 2006)

How would those MSF look on skin?? I never used MSF before?


----------



## MissLorsie (Nov 22, 2006)

Those MSFs and lipsticks will definately be on my list - they sound gorgeous.. i love pinky/peachy/corally colours *does backflips*


----------



## Sprout (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_link

Glissade is beautiful and mine!!! So are the piggies!!!_

 
The e/s all remind me of toned down versions of the D'bohemia line. 

Doesn't mean I don't want them, though.   That MSF is quite interesting.  I wonder what kind of look you can achieve with that one.


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 26, 2006)

that bronzey MSF looks gorgeous!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeebee* 

 
_I have to see everything in person. Lately, I haven't been impressed with the collections._

 
Hi, why?


----------



## miss_amy (Nov 26, 2006)

I need Lightscapade in my life. I can imagine it giving a lovely dewy, shimmery finish. Yum!


----------

